

SoundCloud, valued at over $700M, is down. Page loads, no audio - onlinesam
https://soundcloud.com/explore

======
fffrad
They have been dealing with it for a while now.

> We’re experiencing a large spike in traffic that is slowing service on the
> site.

[http://status.soundcloud.com/post/98424504745/slowed-
service](http://status.soundcloud.com/post/98424504745/slowed-service)

~~~
onlinesam
This post came before their first status update for 9/25\.
[http://status.soundcloud.com/post/98424504745/slowed-
service](http://status.soundcloud.com/post/98424504745/slowed-service)

